# Seeking Owners Manual for Atlanta Homesteaders 240 PLEASE!



## AaronMonette (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all, I really really need to get my hands on a copy of the owners manuel for the Atlanta Homesteader model 240... If anyone can help... Thank you.
 The Village inspector will not allow me to install without the book because its prior to UL code. 
Thanks a ton if ya can help me .....Monette.Aaron@yahoo.com

                           Thank you


----------



## webbie (Aug 29, 2011)

If you have not already, try Woodmans
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com

They have some parts and may just have a manual.....

Also, the entire idea of the NFPA "generic" standards is for it to apply to stoves NOT UL listed. 

In a case such as this, the NFPA standards should be good enough for him to see. That is, the clearances they have listed in NFPA 211 for generic stoves. Those clearances, in general, are further from walls, etc. than most UL clearances, so extra safety is built in. 

FYI, that is called a circulator stove.....here is one like it:
http://www.ruralking.com/us-stove-wonderwood-circulator-wood-heater.html

Notice that stove says 26" from the sides and 36" from the rear. 36" from the rear is the NFPA clearance anyway, so you should be fine with that. Good Luck!


----------



## AaronMonette (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you Craig, every bit of info will help... TY


----------

